# Buy, Buy, Buy.......



## benks (May 10, 2009)

This is a non-event......


----------



## Flyboy2 (May 10, 2009)

Um... this is an interesting World War II event


----------



## ccheese (May 10, 2009)

The agony of defeat......

Charles


----------



## Airframes (May 10, 2009)

It still surprises me that these morons can summon up just enough 'intelligence' to actually use a computer!
Nice score Charles!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 10, 2009)

Another spammer falls prey to the guns of our mods!


----------



## Doughboy (May 10, 2009)

Great job moderators.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (May 10, 2009)

Fire One! Target destroyed!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 10, 2009)

*Bye, Bye, Bye.......*


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 10, 2009)

PHEW!!! I thought the Backstreet Boys were in here!


----------



## Gnomey (May 11, 2009)

Die, Die, Die....


----------



## rochie (May 11, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> PHEW!!! I thought the Backstreet Boys were in here!



    nice one Viking


----------

